# Rawalpindi Medical College Or Army Medical College .



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Hopefully i would be getting admission in RMC and also AMC ( as a medical cadet or if not , a paying cadet eventually) I.A. Which ahould be chosen and why . An elaborated answer would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Hopefully i would be getting admission in RMC and also AMC ( as a medical cadet or if not , a paying cadet eventually) I.A. Which ahould be chosen and why . An elaborated answer would be appreciated


I think AMC is good even on paying cadet seat!


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Whats your aggregate


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Hopefully i would be getting admission in RMC and also AMC ( as a medical cadet or if not , a paying cadet eventually) I.A. Which ahould be chosen and why . An elaborated answer would be appreciated :thumbsup:


in my opinion amc is always better when the comparison is made with uhs....amc gives the degree of nust which is a lot more valuable than uhs(nust being among first 500 best universities in the world)......moreover if you get a paying cadets seats its far better cz it shall lead you to join pak army as a captain soon after u finish 5 years of mbbs which i think is a better career than roaming around with ur mbbs degree from uhs cz mbbs is hardly worth any importance without the specializtions and all but its different if ur in military .....however if u donot get a paying cadet seat and be a nustian i mean as a civilian then u must go for rmc cz civilianz in amc just have to leave after mbbs and are very unlikely to get even a house job and have to give the seperate test to get in military which u could do even with mbbs from rmc.....in short paying cadet s better than rmc but rmc is better than being in amc on a civilian seat!


----------



## zaina khan (Oct 11, 2015)

anyone here knows that if someone applies for applied sciences in addition to MBBS BDS and gets selected on applied sciences wont he be dismissed for PC scheme?


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanx Natalie for the detailed answer . Btw nustian cadets are offered the choice enrolment in army in 3rd year for which they have to secure above 60% marks in the previous years so eventually they are at par with paying cadets except for the fee . I'll be getting admission as a Medical cadet which get paid during the course of their study. I think it all comes down to personal prefernce either one should choose Amc or Rmc but I'll most probably be going to Amc as a medical cadet 

- - - Updated - - -

Choice of discipline once given by the candidate will not be changed. A candidate who is not serious in pursuing a career in Bds must not give it as a second choice especially for the open merit seat of NUST .If selected against such a discipline of open merit he/ she will not be considered for PC scheme . As mentioned on the form .Pc scheme is not applicable for applied biosciences:thumbsup:


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Thanx Natalie for the detailed answer . Btw nustian cadets are offered the choice enrolment in army in 3rd year for which they have to secure above 60% marks in the previous years so eventually they are at par with paying cadets except for the fee . I'll be getting admission as a Medical cadet which get paid during the course of their study. I think it all comes down to personal prefernce either one should choose Amc or Rmc but I'll most probably be going to Amc as a medical cadet
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Choice of discipline once given by the candidate will not be changed. A candidate who is not serious in pursuing a career in Bds must not give it as a second choice especially for the open merit seat of NUST .If selected against such a discipline of open merit he/ she will not be considered for PC scheme . As mentioned on the form .Pc scheme is not applicable for applied biosciences:thumbsup:


yeah! getting in as a medical cadet is even better than pc! :thumbsup:


----------



## zaina khan (Oct 11, 2015)

if someone has 1015 merit position will he be selected for pc scheme for mbbs or bds?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

zaina khan said:


> if someone has 1015 merit position will he be selected for pc scheme for mbbs or bds?


depends on others' aggregate who all r applying 4 pc scheme!


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

I think your choice should be based on your future planning. If you desire to go abroad and do USMLE or PLAB then go for RMC because if you'll apply to AMC on the cadet scheme then you have to serve army for at least some years. In the end, both are equally good, no one is going to ask you from which university you graduated, you'll just have to keep on studying further to attain a respectable position in medical field because just MBBS is not good enough. On the other hand, if army is your passion then go for AMC and think very carefully, and do what you think what's best for your future and you not just what people think.


----------



## Nimraasad (Jun 23, 2021)

Bhatti1 said:


> I think AMC is good even on paying cadet seat!


How we get admission im Amc( not for paying cadet )plz guide me


----------

